# Elevtives In US



## hope32 (Oct 24, 2010)

hi, im a final yr MBBS student studying in pakistan. i would like to apply for an elective but donot know how to go about it. if anyone could give advice on how to start applying, any prerequisites because i havent given the USMLEs, where to apply?

Also, ive heard that one can only apply for an elective till the final yr of MBBS, after which only observerships are available, if so until when will i be considered a final yr student? for ex; the day my result comes out or the date you get your degree


----------



## b5f5678 (Jun 28, 2016)

The day your result comes out you are considered a graduate I think. And probably cannot apply for an elective afterwards.


----------

